# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Spring Creek Bluegrass Festival Oct 23-25 Bellville, TX

## GRW3

Since there are no responses about the AFTM event in two weeks, how about the Spring Creek Bluegrass Festival. Anybody going there? This is west of Houston.

----------


## Mark Seale

I'm planning on being there at least one day.  I live just up the road, but this is the first year it hasn't collided with a fiddlers contest in a long time.

----------


## Joe Dodson

I'll most likely head out for a while Saturday.

----------


## mandocaster

Isn't that the BABA weekend?  Since they didn't have one in September because of the hurricane, I am really looking forward to the October jam

----------


## Joe Dodson

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think BABA's show is this coming Saturday (third Saturday in October - 10/18).  You can get back-to-back picking in.

I'll definitely be up in Bellville next Saturday.  Looking forward to it.

----------


## mandocaster

I will probably have to miss the Baba jam this week  :Crying: 

I am playing out at Whole Foods on Kirby from 1-4, and I don't think I will be able to get away with an evening away from the family after that.

I will try to get to Bellville next week , though.

----------


## Dale Rychlik

I'll be there tuesday on. Can't wait...

----------


## GRW3

Spring Creek Bluegrass Lineup and Schedule 

Now available on their website.

----------


## Hallmark498

I'm thinking of making the drive saturday morning.

----------


## GRW3

You get in the spirit when you go down a couple of gravel roads with wooden single car bridges to get to the main gate. Even showing up the last day you can find a decent spot under the shade trees. Not like the Thursday people but good enough. We sat and relaxed through most of the afternoon set. The dinner break came and we went to check out the place. 

We found the open jam in the place the SCBC has their monthly jams and shows. From there we made a quick circuit of the camp to check out the layout then back out the truck to get our instruments. We went to the jam session and set up in the hangers on row. Just as well. It's kind of humbling from going from local jams where you're one of the better players to one where you are not. 

Though not offered a chance to lead a song that's OK because I was feeling my way with a new group. They play a lot more tunes than we do and the experience shows. I could almost keep up on Salt Creek. I can see how I could given practice but not yet. It was also interesting to see the different song selection for that area. Good stuff all around. One thing we really appreciated was the moderate volume level from the players that made the leads, even on guitar, relatively easy to hear.

Of the stage performers the headliners were The Larry Stephenson Band. It was interesting to see the difference between their afternoon and evening sets. In the afternoon it was very relaxed with a lot of give and take with the crowd. The evening set was more 'produced', probably the same basic set they did at the two week stint in Branson they told us about. They were great either way. The regional bands were all very entertaining and worth the listen too.

Just by attending you had a chance at a Gibson Southern Jumbo. (Not my particular taste but a  great guitar nonetheless.) You had to be present at the break before the last band Saturday night to wins. Well, I didn't win, but it was good to see that the very excited winner was one of the local jammers who had been trading instruments, guitar and mando, with (I believe) his son. it's great to see someone who can use it win it. 

I would provide pictures but I thought about my camera at about Seguin...

----------

